# Over 100 Cutts! 3-27



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Went to a nice fishery today. While we were there an employee of fish tech noticed us. We fished together from 11am to 4:30pm. He even let me use his fly rod to catch one. My twin and I used a barbless fly and bubble. My twin did get 2 cutts on a Roostertail spinner in silver blade black body and black fur. We caught over 100 cutts using flies though! Going back tomorrow! This time with my fly rod.

And people cry and whine that I never keep anything on the down low. :roll:

My cutthroats. Everyone elses pics with their cutts gave too much away.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice there on the cuts


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice job guys, I never did fish at the berry on sunday, yet again there was another last minute thing that came up with my daughters.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

1morecast said:


> Nice job guys, I never did fish at the berry on sunday, yet again there was another last minute thing that came up with my daughters.


Kids are a 4 letter word to fishing plans.

If you want to go with me tomorow the offer is open to hit this place together.


----------



## stevefan (Dec 24, 2008)

WHAT??? Where were you? That's what I like about you Twins, Nothing is left out.
You say where, when, how, with what,when you fish.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

stevefan said:


> WHAT??? Where were you? That's what I like about you Twins, Nothing is left out.
> You say where, when, how, with what,when you fish.


Just this time. It won't become a trend or nothin.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh what a day that was...that was a 1st for me.....catching fish on a fly that is. Sounds like I am gonna have to get rid of all the cotwebs off my fly rod and buy some new leaders/flies and convert to the dark side...well fairy side in this case. With flies as small as we were using it was very hard to bring fish in without loosing them..had to play them in slowly. Definately different when comparing it to throwing hardware. Too bad we can't post the other pics...maybe I will find a way to photoshop them.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought I talked to u guys about a fly and bubble and u guys said u hated it haha I love that technique some places! Good to see not only did it work for u it rocked!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> 1morecast said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job guys, I never did fish at the berry on sunday, yet again there was another last minute thing that came up with my daughters.
> ...


Thanks bro, but ive been flaking out on my buddy troutbumdave more than tony the tiger, so ill let you know when I can get out and fish. I'm going on my 3 month without fishing, YIKES!


----------



## Senorfish (May 1, 2008)

Now that is a great report. I'm glad you are keeping it on the down low and I have no idea where you were. Your photos are wonderful. It makes me want to get out, explore and fish. Thanks for + post!


----------

